# موضوع شامل ومتكامل من ناحية المواقع والمواضيع والكتب في مجال تصفية النفط



## مهندس المحبة (23 مايو 2009)

أرجو أن أفيدكم بهذا الموضوع المهم والذي لايستغني عنه أي مهندس يعمل في مصافي النفط كان كيمياوي أو نفط
أول ماأبتدي به الموضوع ب معلومات عامة عن النفط وأستخراجه 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t118748.html
وبعدها هذا الموضوع عن النفوط الثقيلة ...

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117538.html

وهذه المواقع والكتب التي تفيد في هذا الموضوع ...

أولا : وهذا الموقع عن حسابات التقطير حيث انه يظهرها على شكل حل مساله بعد اختيار نوع الخليط ونسبة الـ feed والـ top و الـ bottom

http://van-der-waals.pc.uni-koeln.de/cabe/cabecalc.html

ثانيا : هذا الموقع متخصص في عمليات التكرير Refinery والتقطير Distillation ويمكن تحميل العديد من البحوث والمواضيع من

http://www.distillationgroup.com/distill.htm

وهذه مجموعة من الكتب مفيدة جدا في هذا المجال ...

Petroleum Refinery Distillation 
R N Watkins

http://ifile.it/6ynhzr/watkins-pd.pdf
أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/28725945/Petroleum_Refinery_Distillation_-_0872016722.rar

Petroleum Refining: Technology and Economics 
James H. Gary Glenn Handwerk

يتألف الكتاب من 455 صفحة ويتضمن الفصول التالية:

Refinery Products
Refinery Feedstocks
Crude Distillation
Coking & Thermal Processes
Catalytic Cracking
Catalytic Hydrocracking
وغيرها.....

http://ifile.it/o672de/petroleum_refining-technology_and_economics.pdf

كتاب Refining Processes Handbook

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123741.html

كتاب handbook of petroleum refining processes 
وهو مهم في العمليات النفطية ومصافي النفط والعوائق التي تواجه المهندس وكيفية حلها

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117883.html

وهذا موضوع عن استخدام النفط في الصناعات البتروكيميائية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123867.html

ولقد وضعت لكم ملف هام جدا في المرفقات وأرجو أن يفيدكم ....

وهذا كتاب جدا مهم لطرق معالجة الغاز في هذه المشاركة ....
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t121194.html

وهذاكتاب في الفحص الهندسي في المصافي النفطية 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117167.html

Management of spent catalysts in petroleum refineries

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t116888.html​أرجو الرد والتقييم ولاتنسونا من خالص الدعاء ...........


----------



## مهندس المحبة (23 مايو 2009)

وهذا كتاب آخر لكي تعم الفائدة وتكون شاملة للجميع ...

The Chemistry and Technology of Petroleum, Fourth Edition (Chemical Industries) 
James G. Speight

Product Description: 

Refineries must not only adapt to evolving environmental regulations for cleaner product specifications and processing, but also find ways to meet the increasing demand for petroleum products,particularly for liquid fuels and petrochemical feedstocks. The Chemistry and Technology of Petroleum, Fourth Edition offers a 21st century perspective on the development of petroleum refining technologies.

Like its bestselling predecessors, this volume traces the science of petroleum from its subterranean formation to the physicochemical properties and the production of numerous products and petrochemical intermediates. Presenting nearly 50 percent new material, this edition emphasizes novel refining approaches that optimize efficiency and throughput. It includes new chapters on heavy oil and tar sand bitumen recovery, deasphalting and dewaxing processes, and environmental aspects of refining, including refinery wastes, regulations, and analysis. The text also features revised and expanded coverage ofinstability and incompatibility, refinery distillation, thermal cracking, hydrotreating and desulfurization, hydrocracking, and hydrogen production.

A unique, well-documented, and forward-thinking work, this book continues to present the most complete coverage of petroleum science, technology, and refining available. The Chemistry and Technology of Petroleum, Fourth Edition provides an ideal platform for scientists, engineers, and other professionals to achieve cleaner and more efficient petroleum processing methods.

http://ifile.it/2n7ilh/the_chemistry_and_technology_of_petroleum.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/11750220/The_Chemistry_and_Technology_of_Petroleum.rar​


----------



## ميس الحلوة (23 مايو 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الروعة ياأروع مهندس وشكرا على كل أسهاماتك المفيدة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك .


----------



## مهندس المحبة (24 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ...................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (24 مايو 2009)

هدرجة النفط

يحتوي النفط على أنواع عديدة من الشوائب ، وكلما بقيت هذه الشوائب في المراحل المتلاحقة من عمليات التكرير أزداد تأثرها في نوعية المنتجات وفي فعالية الوسطاء المستعملة وفي سلامة المعدات نفسها .
إضافة إلى ذلك فإن بعض القواني وتعليمات السلامة تحدد كميات ونسب تواجد هذه الشوائب وبخاصة الكبريت .
تقوم عملية الهدرجة بإزالة الكثير من الشوائب في أجزاء عديدة من القطفات المقطرة والنواتج الأخرى داخل المصافي ، أي يمكن في هذه العملية التخلص من المركبات الكبريتية والنتروجينية والأوكسجينية والهالوجينية و كل هذه المواد تسبب تآكلاً للمعدات ، ويمكن التخلص أيضاً من الفلزات الثقيلة ، وهي التي تسبب تسمماً للوسطاء في العمليات اللاحقة بعد ذلك ، وايضاً تنقية المنتجات البترولية من الفحوم الهيدروجينية غير المشبعة . ويعد الهيدروجين المادة الأساسي المستعملة في عمليات الهدرجة .
تتطور عمليات الهدرجة في الصناعة النفطية في اتجاهين :
- التنقية الهيدروجينية للمنتجات النفطية . 
- هدرجة تخريبية للمنتجات النفطية الثقيلة والمتبقيات النفطية ( التكسير المهدرج ونزع الألكيل المهدرج)

تؤدي التنقية الهيدروجينية إلى تحسين نوعية المنتجات النفطية ، حيث تتخرب المركبات غير المتجانسة التي تحويها الخامات كالآزوت والأوكسجين والكبريت ، وينطلق منها نتيجة ذلك النشادر والماء وكبريت الهيدروجين على التسلسل ، وتتحول الفحوم الهيدروجينية غير المشبعة إلى فحوم هيدروجينية مشبعة مما يؤدي إلى تثبيت الوقود .

تتحطم الروابط الكربونية في التكسير المهدرج ويتم تفاعل إشباع نواتج التكسير بالهيدروجين وذلك لإعطاء نواتج منخفضة درجة الغليان . تتطلب مثل هذه المعالجة درجات حرارة عالية وضغط هيدروجيني مرتفع . هذا ويؤدي وجود ضغط مرتفع من الهيدروجين إلى تخفيض نسبة تشكل الكوك . 
لقد كانت طرائق المعالجة الهيدروجينية أولى الطرائق التي نشأت في الصناعة النفطية والتي عالجت مختلف أنواع اللقائم وذلك بإمراراها مع الهيدروجين فوق الوسيط في درجات حرارة وضغوط تتوقف على طبيعة المعالجة واللقيم والوسيط . 
ترتبط وحدات الهدرجة بالوحدات الأخرى الموجودة في المصافي أرتباطاً عضوياً ، فواحدات اعادة التشكيل الوساطي تقدم الهيدروجين المستخدم في الهدرجة ، وتعطي وحدات الهدرجة لقيماً تختلف مواصفاته باختلاف الشروط من حيث محتواه بالمركبات الكبريتية والآزوتية والمعدنية والتي تعد سموماً للوسيط في تفاعلات إعادة التشكيل ، وهكذا فإن طرائق إعادة التشكيل وطرائق المعالجة بالهيدروجين تتمم بعضها بعضاً ، وتعتمد وحدات التكسير الوساطي أيضاً على وحدات الهدرجة التي توفر لها اللقيم المناسب . وبذلك يطول عمر الوسيط وترتفع أنتقائية الوسيط ، وكما يقل محتوى الكبريت المتوضع على سطح الوسيط ، وتنخفض نسبة الغاز SO2 المنطلق عند تجديد الوسيط بحرق الكوك المترسب على سطحه .

وبشكل عام تتأثر عمليات التنقية الهيدروجينية بدرجة الحرارة والضغط وكمية الهيدروجين . وتتراوح درجة الحرارة المستخدمة بين ( 250-440° م ) وكلما رفعت درجة الحرارة ارتفعت كفاية التخلص من الكبريت والنتروجين وبالوقت نفسه أزداد استهلاك الهيدروجين بيد أنه يجب ألا ترتفع درجة الحرارة إلى درجة التكويك . 
ويؤدي رفع الضغط إلى زيادة تشبع الأولفينات . ويقلل من فرص تكون الكوك .

نظرة شاملة حول طرق الهدرجة:

1- نزع الكبريت المهدرج من الغازولين 
2- نزع الكبريت المهدرج من المقطرات الوسطى 
3- نزع الكبريت المهدرج من مقطرات الفراغ 
4- نزع الكبريت المهدرج من البقايا 
5- التكسير المهدرج 
6- التكسير المهدرج الأنتقائي (نزع البرافين الوساطي من المازوت الخفيف ) 
7- التكسير المهدرج الأنتقائي (نزع لبرافين من المازوت الثقيل ) .

نظرة شاملة حول شروط التفاعل في طرق الهدرجة 
1-2 – أساسيات طرائق الهدرجة الصناعية :
1-2-1- آلية التفاعل : 
تتم التنقية المهدرجة والتكسير المهدرج بوجود وسطاء ثنائية الوطيفة فالمركبات ذات الطبيعة الحمضية تؤمن التكسير بموجب آلية تتضمن تشكل شرجبة الكربونيوم ، مثل أوكسيد الألمنيوم وسيليكات الألمنيوم والزيوليتات ، أما وظيفة الهدرجة ، فتقوم بها أساساً معادن المجموعات الثامنة ( Fe و Сo ، Ni ، Pt ، Pd ) .
تتميز تفالعات الهدرجة بضم الهيدروجين إلى الروابط الثنائية والتكسير المهدرج لروابط الجزيئة . 

هدرجة المركبات الكبريتية :

تعد الهدرجة التخريبية للمركبات الكبريتية العضوية تفاعلاً أساسياًفي عمليات التنقية الهيدروجينية . وهي تبدأ بقطع الرابطة С- S ثم ينضم الهيدروجين إلى القطع المتكونة . ونحصل في النتيجة على فحوم هيدروجينية موافقة وكبريت الهيدروجين . 
فالمركبتانات تتحول مباشرة إلى فحم هيدروجيني وكبريت الهيدروجين :

وتتهدرج الكبريتيدات من خلال مرحلة تشكل المركبتانات :

تتهدرج الكبريتيدات الثنائية أيضاً متحولة إلى كبريت الهيدروجين وفحوم هيدروجينية موافقة وذلك من خلال مرحلة تشكل المركبتانات أيضاً : 




وفي الكبريتيدات الحلقية ،كالتيوفن مثلاً ، تتفكك الحلقة في البداية ثم ينفصل كبريت الهيدروجين ويتكون الفحم الهيدروجيني الموافق :

تفاعلات الهيدروجين مع المركبات العضوية الكبريتية تفاعلات ناشرة للحرارة ، والأكثر ثباتاً تجاه الهدرجة هو التيوفن ومشتقاته ، ويمكن تنقية المنتجات البترولية من الكبريت الموجود فيها على شكل تيوفن وذلك عند ضغط جزئي عال للهيدروجين (30 جواً أو أكثر ) ودرجة حرارة أقل من 700 مطلقة . 
وترتبط حركية هدرجة المركبات العضوية الكبريتية أرتباطاً قوياً ببناء هذه المركبات إذ تزداد سرعة الهدرجة بوجه عام حسب الترتيب التالي :
تيوفنات <الكبريتيدات <الكبريتيدات الثنائية <المركبتانات 
. هدرجة المركبات الآزوتية : 
تتهدرج المركبات العضوية الآزوتية بصعوبة أكبر من المركبات العضوية الكبريتية إلى جد ملحوظ . فإذا كانت البنية متماثلة فإن الثبات تجاه الهدرجة يتزايد وفق التسلسل التالي : 
المركبات الكبريتية العضوية <المركبات الأوكسجينية <المركبات النتروجينية العضوية . 
أي بمعنى :
أقل ثباتاً S < O < N أثبت 

أسهل المركبات هدرجة هي المركبات الحاوية على الآزوت في زمرة أمينية :


أما الانيلين الحاوي على مجموعة أمينية مرتبطة بالحلقة العطرية فإن هدرجته أصعب :


واصعب المركبات هدرجة هي المركبات الحاوية على الآزوت في حلقتها :
فالبيريدين يتحول إلى بنتان ونشادر

موضوع الهدرجة منقول عن المهندس مهند الكاطع​


----------



## عبده ادريس (27 مايو 2009)

الله يفتح عليك و يزيدك علم انشالله


----------



## مهندس المحبة (27 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنورين الموضوع .........


----------



## arifi (29 مايو 2009)

مشكور علي المجهود الرائع
ودائما متميز


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 مايو 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز وشكرا على المرور ..........


----------



## تحسين الربيعي (4 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك واطال عمرك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 يوليو 2010)

منور أخي تحسين ...........


----------



## الإرادة (8 يوليو 2010)

بوركت جهودك و أدام الله المعروف، هذا موضوع رائع و مفيد حدا، جزاك الله كل خيروغفر لكم و لوالديكم


----------



## ج.ناردين (8 نوفمبر 2010)

غاية الروعة
الله يعطيك العافية
دمت بخير


----------



## أبوسماح (20 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور كثير جداً


----------



## adelali73 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا على المجهود الرائع مهندس المحبه


----------



## omar1993 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراا أخوي على هذا الموضوع 
بس عندي سؤال : أنا طالب في الثنوية العامة " أخر سنة بالثنوية " و محتار بين الهندسة الكيميائية و الميكانيكة ؟
من ناحية حاجة السوق لها و مجال عملها في السعودية و ابي نصايحك إذا كان ممكن


----------



## مهندس المحبة (28 نوفمبر 2010)

omar1993 قال:


> شكراا أخوي على هذا الموضوع
> بس عندي سؤال : أنا طالب في الثنوية العامة " أخر سنة بالثنوية " و محتار بين الهندسة الكيميائية و الميكانيكة ؟
> من ناحية حاجة السوق لها و مجال عملها في السعودية و ابي نصايحك إذا كان ممكن




أهلا وسهلا أخي العزيز 
أنا لست من السعودية وليست لي دراية بالسوق السعودي ولكني أعطيك شيء عام وهو أن المهندس الميكانيكي مطلوب والكيميائي مطلوب أيضا ولكن اعتقد أن الميكانيكي فرصة توظيفه أسرع وطبعا كل واحد والأختصاص الذي يحبه ويبرع به يكون مطلوب دوما وبالتوفيق في مسعاكم ......​


----------



## gone_483 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور عل الموضوع


----------



## khalid elnaji (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني


----------



## j&j (27 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
أتحفتنا ...
أكيـــــــــــد المهندسين في هذا المجال سيستفيدوا من هذا الموضوع كثيرا وطويلا
أرجو من الاشراف أن يبقوا الموضوع مثبتا لفترة طويلة للاستفادة


----------



## safa aldin (29 يناير 2011)

مشكور علي المجهود الرائع
ودائما متميز


----------



## الاخت الوفية (17 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله في جهودك أخي الفاضل

جعل الله بعدد  احرف موضوعك 

حسنات تضاف الى حسناتك


كعلم ينتفع به​


----------



## samer osman (24 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## رائد حيران (10 مارس 2011)

بارك الله بك على هذه المواضيع القيمة بحق
ونتمنى لك التوفيق في عملك


----------



## khsati (16 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع لكن هذا الروابط لا تعمل
http://ifile.it/2n7ilh/the_chemistry..._petroleum.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/11750220..._Petroleum.rar
ارجوا شاكرا رفعها من جديد او استبدالها ان امكن


----------



## إيناس بن خليفة (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي جعلنا الله وإياكم فالفردوس الأعلى


----------



## ابراهيم عمرو (30 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم عاوز اعرف ازاى اشيل الزيت والشوائب الموجوده فى السولار واحوله من لونه الطبيعى الى اللون الابيض الشفاف يعنى عاوز احوله الى نفض رومى


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (24 يوليو 2012)

gooooooooooooooood


----------



## safa aldin (27 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى ميلان (1 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## obada abu kenan (4 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (20 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله بكم 
و جزاكم الله كل خير 
لكن يلزمنا ابسط تصميم ( بشكل تفصيلي جدا ) لوحدة تكرير مع اقل كلفة ممكنة لتطبيقه في الشام


----------



## eliker bahij (26 أبريل 2013)

الله يفتح عليك و يزيدك علم انشالله


----------



## م.أبو فراس حوراني (19 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم أود لو تفيدوني بموضوع فصل المياه والرواسب من خزانات الزيوت المستهلكة شاكراًتعاونكم


----------



## م.أبو فراس حوراني (19 مايو 2013)

أخي مافي داعي لمصفاة نفط صغيرة بسوريا
بلا ماننشغل ببيع النفط وأرباحه


----------



## م.أبو فراس حوراني (27 مايو 2013)

يعني مافي جواب على الأسئلة؟


----------



## eliker bahij (27 أكتوبر 2014)

​It is a great job,Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss​


----------



## بارىبارى (3 أبريل 2015)

Thanks you


----------

